# Cannondale C2 UD Carbon Seatpost Weight



## mwags (Sep 22, 2011)

It is not wrapped, it is all carbon except the clamp, 31.6x300 any idea on weight? Seams pretty light but I do not own a scale.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

It's probably the same as the FSA one just like it. i have one for my CAAD10 in 27.2mm. Mine was 225gr as I remember


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cannondale/weight-cannondale-standard-componentry-248750.html


----------

